
Ask HN: Personal finance related side project - john_s_p
Hi, I am thinking of working on a side project to manage my personal finance. Currently, I manage it using a spreadsheet. Idea is to convert it to app or website. In the past, I tried tools like Mint, Wally etc, but didn&#x27;t find them complete. Do you know any other tool that is good? 
Also if you have tried such tool, then what is the best and worst part of it? If not, then how do you manage your personal finances? What do you wish to see in any personal finance management app?
======
sharemywin
have you looked at plaid api. I was thinking about just something that called
the api and dumped the data to a database.

I just want to be to set a budget per category and/or vendor for each paycheck
period. Then be able to easily see if I was able to stay within.

~~~
john_s_p
That looks interesting. Thanks.

